# Mytton Rodd keg



## loco88 (5/4/17)

Perhaps tell me what I'm looking at too. I semi-accidentally bought this along with a couple of other things, it was blurry in the background. I think I've got a Mytton Rodd keg missing a PRV and a liquid post, but I don't really know much about them so I don't know what I need to do to get this one going. I assume a ball lock post won't fit straight on it?

I'm replacing the O-ring, what else should I consider?


----------



## MartinOC (5/4/17)

You'll obviously need the liquid post & PRV. Last time I priced them, a replacement post runs at about $35

I'd recommend replacing the washers under both posts & the rubber sleeve that the dip-tube passes through & also replacing the internal rubbers in the gas post (it's a bit fiddly, so PM me if you want some tips on the easy way of doing it).


----------



## Mardoo (5/4/17)

If you don't have a lid, a post, or a prv it's going to be pretty pricey to build back up. They're fantastic kegs though. I'm in FTG and actually have one I need to rebuild. I'm happy to run you through it.

This is one of the most solid sources for spare Mytton Rodd parts.


----------



## loco88 (5/4/17)

Did not expect them to be that expensive, the fittings cost more than the keg. Damn. I do have a converted 50L keg that looks to use the same fittings & lid, perhaps I'll just swap as the needs arise. Or maybe get rid of one, I guess. Let me know if you want a 50L to double your fun Mardoo


----------



## Mardoo (5/4/17)

Already have 6, assuming you mean the large Mytton Rodd ones  They make excellent pressurised fermenters.


----------



## 620rossco (9/4/17)

Pity its in Vic. I have two 50s but could use another one.


----------



## Digga (17/10/17)

Not hijacking a thread just trying to save creating a new one.

I've managed to pickup a few of these.












So I believe that they are 45L (haven't filled to check volume) mytton rodd grosvenor kegs.

I know I need some dip tube and lid o rings as these on inspection have perished. I've done some Google searching and have found the link that mardoo posted and also this.
https://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au...pair-kit-rheem-mytton-rodd-reconditioning-kit

Now this one above states it's just for the smaller capacity kegs but would it be fine parts wise for my bigger ones? I think it should run all the same replaceable parts.

There is also.
http://www.ozbrew.com/default.asp?menuI=1&catI=2&catS=18&CatSs=63&country=Cuba&specs=true&zoom=271

Looks like the same kit just a few $ extra. Doesn't mention sizes.

Or could I just use corny keg lid o rings as they seem to fit / work (I have a few of these lying around) and just by 4 of these.
http://www.easykegging.com.au/shop/all-products/dip-tube-oring/

These guys don't seem to sell a seal kit and I'm kinda wanting to replace everything so I'm assured they are going to be top notch.

Keen to start some pressure fermenting and also having a large vessel for bulk distribution. 

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated!

Cheers all.


----------



## Mardoo (17/10/17)

Not sure the seals are different from a 19 or 23 litre to a 40. I've just used the same ones. The National Homebrew kits should do you fine.


----------



## Digga (17/10/17)

Yeah sweet as thanks for the fast reply mardoo! I'll order up a couple tomorrow. Now just to get my spudding valve on!


----------



## gezzanet (18/10/17)

I’ve just got a load of silicon o rings from oringsandmore.com to revamp 19l. Not sure if any of these will fit if you want to try them.


----------



## Digga (19/10/17)

Yeah mate I'll definitely have a look at the types you picked up.
Cheers


----------



## Haciluku (7/2/18)

Hi guys,

Wonder how much is a keg like this, and where can I find one in Melbourne?


----------



## Digga (8/2/18)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/302628962818

This is well dear in my eyes


----------



## Haciluku (8/2/18)

Digga said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/302628962818
> 
> This is well dear in my eyes



Thanks! Quite expensive though.


----------



## Digga (19/2/18)

@Haciluku

Home brew kegs,

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/enga...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android

Price: $150

These are OK, don't know it would be worth it after you add posts.

$75ea isn't bad but final price might be quite a bit more?


----------



## Haciluku (19/2/18)

Thanks Digga. 
Post is $36 each, and can be obtained from Easy Kegging. So it is about $155 for one keg. 
Anyway, I am in Victoria so not near me.


----------



## david effer (18/1/19)

MartinOC said:


> You'll obviously need the liquid post & PRV. Last time I priced them, a replacement post runs at about $35
> 
> I'd recommend replacing the washers under both posts & the rubber sleeve that the dip-tube passes through & also replacing the internal rubbers in the gas post (it's a bit fiddly, so PM me if you want some tips on the easy way of doing it).


hi i have 3 of these racetrack lid kegs and had to replace the 2 posts as they were pin lock,,,i bought the 2 posts male thread from richmond home brewing in lismore nsw at a cost of 25 each plus a lid seal and o rings cost about 60 i can buy second hand kegs for about 60 the only saving grace was they are 23 litre and i got them for nicks


----------



## dblunn (22/1/19)

They are a much better keg than the std cornie keg.


----------



## MartinOC (22/1/19)

dblunn said:


> They are a much better keg than the std cornie keg.


MUCH MUCH better.

Yeah, you might pay a bit more initially for spares/refurbishment, but once you've got them, they're pretty-much bullet-proof.

Everything I have in the kegging-department is MR & won't touch Cornie stuff, as the current replacement parts are all mass-produced crap out of China that have poor machining tolerances & commensurate expected lifespan/reliability.

I'm keeping my MR kegs for as long as my arse points to the ground.


----------



## Maheel (22/1/19)

i use 2 x 23l MR's as pressure fermenters 

very solid kegs

as a dodgy post seal i have used co2 stem -> cylinder seal in the past... 
they fitted just right


----------



## Mat (22/1/19)

Maheel said:


> i use 2 x 23l MR's as pressure fermenters
> 
> very solid kegs
> 
> ...



I use my 45L MR as a fermenter too with the aim of pressure fermenting in the near future.

I swapped out the liquid dip tube for a silicone one connected to a gas dip tube and used 5/8 edpm washers (tap shank washers) they fit perfect.

No leaks and works a treat. 

Beats using the plastic fermenters. Minimal O2 exposure, no syphoning just push everything around with CO2.


----------

